# أسبوع الصلاة من اجل وحدة الكنائس



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2017)

*أسبوع الصلاة من اجل وحدة الكنائس*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/


  أيهــا الــربّ يســوع،


 يـا مَن في ليلـة إقبالـك علـى الموت من أجلنــا


 صلّيـتَ لكـي يكــون تلاميـذك بأجمعهــم واحــداً 



 كما أنّ الآب فيـك وأنـتَ فيــه


 إجعلنــا أن نشعــر بعـدم أمانتنـا ونتألّـم لانقسامنـا. 



 أعطنـا صـدقـاً فنعـرف حقيقتنـــا،


 وشجاعـة فنطــرح عنّـا ما يكمـن فينـا من لامبالاة وريبـة،


 ومن عــداء متبـــادل.


 وإمنحنــا يــا ربّ أن نجتمــع كلّنـــا فيــــك


 فتصعــد قلوبنـــا وأفـواهنـــا،


 ـلا إنقطاع صلاتــك من أجل وحـدة المسيحيّيــن، 



 كمــا تريـدها أنتَ وبالسبــل التي تــريــد. ولنجــد فيـــك،


 أيهــــا المحبّــــة الكــاملـــة،


 الطريـــق الذي يقـــود إلى الوحـــدة،


 فـي الطـاعــة لمحبتـــــك وحقّــــــك.
 امين


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2017)

*أمين يا رب*


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2017)

امييين يارب​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يناير 2017)

*صلاة في ختام أسبوع الصلاة من أجل وحدة المسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 ترأس البابا فرنسيس في بازيليك القديس  بولس خارج الأسوار في روما صلاة الغروب بمناسبة اختتام أسبوع الصلاة من أجل  وحدة المسيحيين. وللمناسبة ألقى الأب الأقدس عظة قال فيها إن اللقاء بيسوع  على الدرب الذي يقود إلى دمشق قد حوّل حياة بولس بشكل جذريّ. ومنذ تلك  اللحظة لم تعد أهميّة الحياة بالنسبة له في الاتكال على قواه من أجل الحفاظ  على الشريعة وإنما في الاتحاد بمحبّة الله المجانيّة وبيسوع المصلوب  والقائم من الموت. وهكذا يعترف بانبعاث حياة جديدة، الحياة بحسب الروح التي  يختبر فيها، بواسطة قوّة الرب القائم من الموت، الثقة والتعزية. ولم يكن  باستطاعة بولس أن يحتفظ لنفسه بهذه الحداثة: فقد دفعته النعمة ليعلن البشرى  السارة للمحبة والمصالحة اللتين يقدّمهما الله بشكل كامل في المسيح  للبشريّة.
 تابع الأب الأقدس يقول بالنسبة لرسول  الأمم تشكّل مصالحة الإنسان مع الله، الذي أصبح له سفيرًا، عطيّة تأتي من  المسيح. وهذا الأمر يظهر بوضوح في نص الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل كورنتس الذي  أُخذ منه موضوع هذه السنة لأسبوع الصلاة من أجل وحدة المسيحيين: "محبّة  المسيح تدفعنا إلى المصالحة" (راجع 2 كور 5، 14- 20). "محبة المسيح": إن  الأمر لا يتعلّق بمحبّتنا للمسيح وإنما بمحبّة المسيح لنا. في الوقت عينه  إن المصالحة التي نحن مدفوعون إليها ليست مجرّد مبادرة من قبلنا وإنما هي  أولاً المصالحة التي يقدّمها لنا الله بالمسيح. فقبل أن تكون مجهودًا  بشريًّا لمؤمنين يسعون لتخطّي انقساماتهم، هي عطيّة مجانيّة من الله؛  وكنتيجة لهذه العطيّة، يصبح الشخص، المحبوب والذي غُفر له، مدعوًّا بدوره  ليعلن إنجيل المصالحة بالكلمات والأعمال ويعيش ويشهد من خلال حياة مُصالحة.
 تابع البابا فرنسيس يقول في هذا المنظار  يمكننا أن نسأل أنفسنا اليوم: كيف نعلن إنجيل المصالحة هذا بعد قرون من  الإنقسامات؟ يساعدنا القديس بولس بنفسه لنجد الطريق. فهو يشدّد على أن  المصالحة في المسيح لا يمكن أن تتم بدون تضحية، فيسوع قد بذل حياته ومات من  أجل الجميع. بالطريقة عينها يُدعى سُفراء المصالحة، باسمه، ليبذلوا حياتهم  فلا يحيوا لأنفسهم وإنما للذي مات وقام من أجلهم، تمامًا كما يعلّمنا يسوع  أننا عندما نفقد حياتنا في سبيله نربحها فعلاً. إنها الثورة التي عاشها  بولس ولكنّها أيضًا الثورة المسيحيّة: ألا نحيا من أجل أنفسنا ومصالحنا  وإنما على صورة المسيح ومن أجله وبحسب تعاليمه، بمحبّته وفي محبّته.
 أضاف الحبر الأعظم يقول إنها دعوة للكنيسة  ولكل طائفة مسيحيّة كي لا تنحني تحت برامج وحسابات وأرباح ولا تتّكل على  الفرص والنزعات الحاليّة وإنما أن تسعى إلى السبيل من خلال النظر إلى صليب  الرب دائمًا: هذا هو برنامج حياتنا. إنها دعوة للخروج أيضًا من كل عزلة  ولتخطّي تجربة المرجعيّة الذاتيّة التي تمنعنا من فهم عمل الروح القدس.  يمكن للمصالحة الحقيقيّة بين المسيحيين أن تتحقق عندما نعترف بمواهب بعضنا  البعض ونصبح قادرين، بتواضع ووداعة، من التعلّم من بعضنا البعض. إن عشنا  هذا الموت عن أنفسنا في سبيل يسوع، يبتعد أسلوب حياتنا القديم عن الماضي  تمامًا كما حصل مع القديس بولس، وندخل في أسلوب جديد في الحياة والشركة،  فنتمكّن من القول مع بولس: "قد زالتِ الأَشياءُ القَديمة" (2 كور 5، 17).  إن النظر إلى الوراء يساعدنا وهو ضروري لنطّهر الذاكرة، ولكنّ التركيز على  الماضي وعلى الإساءات التي تعرّضنا لها والأحداث من خلال الحكم بواسطة  معايير بشريّة يمكنه أن يشلّنا ويمنعنا من عيش الحاضر. إن كلمة الله  تشجّعنا كي نستمدّ القوّة من الذكرى ونتذكّر الخير الذي نلناه من الرب؛  ولكنّها تطلب منا أيضًا أن نترك الماضي وراءنا لنتبع يسوع في الحاضر ونعيش  حياة جديدة به. لنسمح للذي يجعل جميع الأشياء جديدة أن يوجّهنا نحو مستقبل  جديد ينفتح على الرجاء الذي لا يخيّب، مستقبل يمكن أن يتمّ فيه تخطّي  الانقسامات ويمكننا أن نرى فيه المؤمنين المجدَّدين في المحبّة متّحدين  بشكل كامل ومرئي.
 تابع الحبر الأعظم يقول فيما نسير على درب  الوحدة نتذكّر في هذه السنة بشكل خاص المئويّة الخامسة لبداية الإصلاح  اللوثري. إن واقع أن يتمكّن الكاثوليك واللوثريّون من أن يتذكّروا اليوم  معًا حدثًا قد قسّم المسيحيين وأن يقوموا بذلك برجاء مشدّدين على يسوع  وعمله للمصالحة، لهدف هام تمّ بلوغه بفضل نعمة الله والصلاة من خلال خمسين  سنة من المعرفة المتبادلة والحوار المسكوني.
 وختم البابا فرنسيس عظته بالقول أيها  الإخوة والأخوات الأعزاء، تشكِّل صلاتنا من أجل وحدة المسيحيين مشاركة في  الصلاة التي رفعها يسوع إلى الآب قبل آلامه: "ليكونوا بأجمعهم واحدًا". لا  نتعبنَّ أبدًا من طلب هذه العطيّة من الله. في الانتظار الصبور والواثق في  أن يمنح الآب جميع المؤمنين خير ملء الشركة المرئيّة، نسير قدمًا في مسيرة  المصالحة والحوار تُشجّعنا الشهادة البطوليّة للعديد من الإخوة والأخوات،  متّحدين أمس واليوم في التألُّم في سبيل يسوع. لنستفيدنَّ من كل مناسبة  تقدّمها لنا العناية الإلهيّة لنصلّي معًا ونعلن معًا ونحبَّ ونخدم معًا  لاسيما الأشخاص الأشد فقرًا والمهملين.


----------

